# Will my therapist refer me to someone else over this?



## J1GSAW (May 8, 2013)

Hello Im really worried that if I tell my support worker about something she will refer me to somebody else and I really don't want to! The problem is that I tried to add my support worker on facebook and she declined which made me extremely upset and I felt completely rejected by someone I thought was my friend when I needed one. Shes been on holiday and its been driving me crazy wondering why she would do that to me when I thought we had a friendship. It just wont go out of my head and its made me so upset and depressed that I self harmed and thought of suicide because I felt so lonely and betrayed from it. Im worried incase she thinks Im getting too attached to her and refers me to somebody else but I dont want to! I know she wont be there for me forever but i really felt like I got along with her well enough to call her my friend. It hurt me so badly to think that she has seen that i wanted to add her as a friend and she pressed decline. I know its only facebook and I hardly use it but to me I see it as confirmation that shes on my side. She has over 190 friends and she wouldn't even accept me as one of them... Im seeing her tomorrow and Im gonna show her the diary I written about how bad I felt and what I did to try and get it out of me as I couldnt talk to anyone about it and it wouldnt go out of my head. Will she refer me to someone else? I really thought her support was helping me...


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Well..im not sure,,..but i dont think therapists usually talk or hangout with their patients outside of the appontmentss..im not sure though..like when i was in the hospital the nurse told me we should hangout sometime,but she was like "im not usually supposed to become friends with patients"..but she friends with my mom anyway...idk its weird..maybe ur therapist is thinking about that,because i thitnk they are restricted to see patients outside sesssion,you should talk with her..but if u were feeling really depressed the time she is on vacation,u should call crisis hotline..


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

^ 
am with you.

i think there is a boundary between work related and personal stuff.
you could look at here friends-list to see how she is using FB ?


----------



## J1GSAW (May 8, 2013)

First of all Im fine now I know it wasn't personal. Its not a friendship like 'hey wanna go for a drink sometime' kinda thing, its just because I have no friends besides her that I can talk to about stuff and have a bit of fun while Im out with her (cause I usually stay in my house). Apparently when she got the job there she was told she wasn't aloud to accept anyone on Facebook so yeah Im happy now I know its wasn't personal not feeling depressed anymore.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw a support worker for about 12 months (this was about 18 months ago) and we blank each other now whenever we come across each other in public. (It's a small town.) I want to harm my wrist each time this happens.


----------



## J1GSAW (May 8, 2013)

I can imagine how much it must hurt when that happens


----------



## Diggy520 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am a therapist (social worker ) that is unethical to have dual relationships with patients. Don't take it personal it's the best for both of you.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not personal, they just can't add people on Facebook unless they know them outside of work. There's some legality issue or something, I dunno. At least, there is over here.


----------

